

Obama orders Government Agencies to optimize for mobile web - robert_nsu
http://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/uploads/2012digital_mem_rel.pdf

======
robert_nsu
I like the idea. I think it is a good initiative, but I just don't see it
happening anytime soon. Some agencies just don't have the resources to make it
happen, and others have too many resources so the red tape involved with
projects like this are prohibitively long, thick, and virtually
insurmountable.

